
A search for 'xenu' on scientology.org returns no results - duncan_bayne
http://www.scientology.org/search/node/xenu
======
duncan_bayne
From Wikipedia
([http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenu](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenu)):

Xenu, also spelled Xemu, was, according to Scientology founder L. Ron Hubbard,
the dictator of the "Galactic Confederacy" who, 75 million years ago, brought
billions of his people to Earth (then known as "Teegeeack") in a DC-8-like
spacecraft, stacked them around volcanoes and killed them using hydrogen
bombs. Official Scientology scriptures hold that the essences of these many
people remained, and that they form around people in modern times, causing
them spiritual harm.

------
lutusp
All religions have their embarrassing secrets. I doubt that one would find the
term "inquisition" mentioned on the Vatican's website ... (long pause) ... I
was wrong, it is:

Google: "inquisition site:www.vatican.va" (61 hits)

~~~
duncan_bayne
Yes but in this case the 'embarrassing secret' is core to Scientology itself.
It'd be like a search for 'Jesus' on the Vatican site returning 0 hits.

------
nwh
Neither does Google, so that's hardly a surprise.

[https://www.google.com.au/search?q=site:scientology.org%20%2...](https://www.google.com.au/search?q=site:scientology.org%20%22xenu%22)

